# Just A Small Sampling



## Boris (Apr 24, 2016)

...of what awaits you on this thread over at RRB.
http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/obc-vegas-16-pic-heavy.98006


----------



## vincev (Apr 24, 2016)

Please say you are leaving the Cabe !


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 24, 2016)

What! I was expecting some chocolate covered nuts or some mints.


----------



## Boris (Apr 24, 2016)

vincev said:


> Please say you are leaving the Cabe !




You are leaving the CABE.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 24, 2016)

hahhahaha, I hang out at both sites.  If something is worn out/parted out/not worth restoring why not make a fun customized ride the way you want it out of it?!   If something is remotely savable though, it should put back the way it was born IMHO.  The stuff you linked Dave, uhhhhhh loloolol, lots of that crap and lightweight Schwinns all over AA, I actually find better bikes at my local scrap yard than 50% of what was there!   Here's a example,  I found a pair of these, boys bike was rough and not my worth much, but the girls was extra clean...I like em both


----------



## Boris (Apr 24, 2016)

Not my thing, but I think there's some pretty creative builds here. But what do I know I'm just a hick frum the backwoods of Ory-gun.


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 24, 2016)

Dude, Im from flippin Michigan, I certainly am not pointing fingers!  hahaha


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 25, 2016)

Please say looking at those bikes gave me erectile dysfunction.


----------



## Intense One (Apr 25, 2016)

I like purist style bikes and keeping them as original as possible but I admire the talent and ideas some of these custom bike builders put together.  I want some of whatever they've been smokin'.......


----------



## Intense One (Apr 25, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Please say looking at those bikes gave me erectile dysfunction.



That's what she said!...........


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 25, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Please say looking at those bikes gave me erectile dysfunction.



Good to know you won't reproduce....


----------



## Boris (Apr 26, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Please say looking at those bikes gave me erectile dysfunction.




I'm not saying it, I don't care how nice you ask.


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Not my thing, but I think there's some pretty creative builds here. But what do I know I'm just a hick frum the backwoods of Ory-gun.




I thought you were from Ohio? Didnt you have a hobby of collecting egg cartons back then?


----------



## Boris (Apr 26, 2016)

vincev said:


> I thought you were from Ohio? Didnt you have a hobby of collecting egg cartons back then?




I didn't think "A hick frum the backwoods of Cleveland" sounded as convincing.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 26, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I didn't think "A hick frum the backwoods of Cleveland" sounded as convincing.



Right because Cleveland is such a Mecca of high culture.


----------



## vincev (Apr 26, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> I didn't think "A hick frum the backwoods of Cleveland" sounded as convincing.




either place you fill the bill.


----------



## Boris (Apr 26, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Right because Cleveland is such a Mecca of high culture.




You could do worse.


----------

